# "Bennie Box" for Danielle



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

She says she got it and it's the "bomb". She says thanx and it has all the goodies she likes. From mom and dad, we say thanx too and God Bless ya all for sending it to her. Things like this make a soldier feel good and knows somebody cares. I know personally. Our/my computer has been down w/ "bugs". Two anti-virus's didn't stop something. Anybody have another d-bugger, let me know please. I think this web site has some ad-ware that has mess in it. 
Danielle says shes in the hottest part of Afghanistan now. Says that "charlie" can't hit s*** w/ the rpg's but make one hell of an IED. She felt so hopeless listening to that rescue team trying to get to the people inside that burning vehicle and then that mortar tube went off and all the ammo boxes went up, wasn't nothing left of anything. The "Few, the Proud", God Bless them all and their Families. amen........


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

malwarebytes


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad she got the goodies


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

She was really thrilled big time. thanx from us....jonsan4b1 is tops!!


----------

